# I met my new brother today



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

It was a big day today so I had to get myself all ready and I had an extra long bath 






Then my mom wheeled up my new brother Zazu to meet me - this was our very first glimpse of each other



Then we both begged my mom to let us out



She told us we need to get used to eachother first though. Then I was allowed out after a while. But at that stage I was a bit bored of looking at Zazu so I just flew back to my usual cubby holes and showed him that they are my spots 
Later on my Mom took Zazu out so I sat on top of my ark palace to guard it!





I could tell he was eyeing it up!!



My Mom called me over to say hello and i was such a good boy 





Here's me, Zazu and my Mom being happy


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! How cute! Noah looks so fluffy! I'm glad everything went okay. Thanks for sharing Niamh!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww Zazu and Noah are so cute i am sure Zazu and Noah will be the best of friends.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That seems to have gone fairly well. Mind you Noah does not look very impressed in the pictures where he is sitting on top of his cage. But he looks like he settled down when you are holding him and Zazu.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

That’s great hopefully they will be best friends


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh boy, now you have to share your toys with your baby brother, Noah! :laughing:
I am sure you guys will have tons of fun together  Just play nice *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww, im glad the meeting went well. Noah looks so sweet when he's sitting on his cage and Zazu is looking over at him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah, you were a VERY good boy for your first meeting with your new brother! We are all very proud of you. :urock:

I hope you and Zazu will become good friends over time. You're off to a great start. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I never realised what a large bird Noah was. It's only now that I can see him compared to Zazu I can appreciate it. In my mind, he was a lot smaller, lol!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your boys together for the first time, I'm glad their meeting went well! arty: 
I loved Noah's bathing video, he is very thorough in his baths!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

that's a happy occasion to see his brother.the look of hey I know you lol. they are both very beautiful.many thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone  

They dont seem too bothered by eachother so far so that's good. Mind you they haven't been in eachothers spaces as such yet so we will see how it progresses 

Yes Kate I agree poor Noah looks a bit disgruntled in that picture - I've been giving him extra TLC so he knows he's not being pushed out. 

Haha Ana yes he loves having a bath he gets right in there!!!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah the little head blow says so much more than words.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's so cute how Noah had to take an extra long bath to get presentable  He wanted to look his best! 

How exciting ! I think it's ideal that Zazu gets used to little Noah at this stage while he's still a juvenile. Seems when I've seen or experienced different species and sizes becoming friends it was when both or one was still a baby. Should be no problem, you're doing so well with your clicker training .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so excited to see them finally meet! :clap: 

Noah, what a good yellow boy you were! I'm sure Zazu would like to be friends  

They are absolutely wonderful and I can see you're doing so well with both of them! I can't wait to hear how they progress


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh my sweet little Boy Noah has a touch of the " Don't come over here Zazu look" I am sure they will become happier to be around each other these things take time and you are very wise in introducing them as you are Niamh.:budgie:


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm glad the first meeting between Noah and Zazu went well


----------

